# General > Motoring >  4 litres Castrol Magnatec

## Nettie

4 litres CASTROL MAGNATEC 10W-40 A3/B4 ...... £25 (rrp £37.26)

All of the products in the Castrol Magnatec range are rich in intelligent molecules, offering protection for a complete range of different engine types and driving conditions. Select from the products below to learn more about the specific benefits of each oil

Choose Castrol Magnatec 10W-40 A3/B4 and its intelligent molecules will protect your cars engine during the critical warm up stage when up to 75% of engine wear occurs.

Uses part-synthetic technology.
Clings to your engine forming an extra layer that protects during warm-up and beyond.
Bonds to metal surfaces making engine parts more resistant to wear.
Provide protection for all driving conditions and styles.

£25 (RRP £37.26) ..... bought in error, unopened

----------


## Nettie

This item is now sold ...... please remove post

----------


## Samshaks

Do you have any idea about that Shell helix hx5 20w-50.

----------

